# How Often to Bathe?



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I bathe my Poodles every 7-10 days usually. My Spoo recently went 3 wks without a bath. He will go past 7 days this week since we had rain this weekend & I hate having a freshly groomed Poodle & then put them in the rain when they have to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I average around three weeks and mine are all in the Miami clip. (They get bathed and a full groom.) 

I touch up the FFT and nails every 7 days or so though, and they get a daily brush out / tooth brushing.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I bathe my girl every tuesday. When I take her short I go longer in between (two weeks), but I'm growing coat right now and that takes more babying. Dirty hair breaks more easily.

That and I really just prefer a clean dog. I'm in a very dry climate though, so conditioner, always.


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

Cocoa goes to the groomer every 2 weeks for a bath/tidy FFT.


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks to everyone . So it sounds like I'm on the right track, I was thinking every couple weeks or so, I just didn't want to be overzealous in my bathing .


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I bathe Leroy every 1-2 weeks. There's been times I've bathed him on Friday, and then had to bathe him again the following Sunday. I make sure to use a mild shampoo so I don't dry out his skin or coat. I just love when they are freshly bathed and blow dried, and burying my face in their topknot! I know you want to keep your poodle's face longer, but I would try shaving the face so that your dog will get used to the clippers on the face. There's nothing worse than a poodle who hates their face shaved! Almost as bad as poodles who hate their feet shaved. You don't have to use a close blade - you could even use a 4F. It's mainly to get your dog used to the vibrations of the clippers.


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> I know you want to keep your poodle's face longer, but I would try shaving the face so that your dog will get used to the clippers on the face. There's nothing worse than a poodle who hates their face shaved! Almost as bad as poodles who hate their feet shaved. You don't have to use a close blade - you could even use a 4F. It's mainly to get your dog used to the vibrations of the clippers.


This is a good point actually. I have been trimming his face, about once a week. Today for the first time I spent some real time and shaped it up a bit, I'm still experimenting with what I like. He's doing really well with the trimming. I actually haven't purchased clippers yet, as I am used to scissoring dogs, and had been thinking I could get away with hand scissoring him. I've trimmed his feet too with the shears, but just the pads, and done a bit around his tail too. 

He is really sound sensitive though, so probably getting him used to the clippers would be a good idea now. Hmm.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

while shadows in a conti I do him weekly otherwise every two to three weeks zeph gets done every 4 weeks and a lot of my clients never bathe their dogs they only get done 8-12 weeks :argh:
I wish I had clients like you guys.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel has been in his miami for a few months now. He goes to his poodle groomer every 6 weeks. In between he has a bath and FFT every 2 weeks. I brush him every other day and brush his teeth every night.


----------



## Marta Elmer (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi everyone, I was just wandering about the same - how often to bath my 11 week old klein poodle Zorba. When I had shar-pei, the breeder told me not to bath him often, not more than once a year, and he advised me to clean his hair with a little vinegar diluted in water. So I did, and he had really nice fur. 

So, are poodles different in this respect? I would love to give Zorba bath every week, but I would not like to damage his beautiful chocolate hair. Also, do you bath your poodles in the morning or later in the evening? I live in pretty cold climate, so my concern is not to make him catch cold or something. 

Thanks a lot for every advise!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My guys get bathed and groomed every 4 weeks.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

i've been bathing about every 3 weeks.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have an 18 week puppy who I am growing into a show coat and I was advised to bathe her 1-2x a week to stimulate hair growth. I bathe her 2x a week, every Wednesday and Saturday. Her hair has been growing at a very steady pace. Once I get her to the desired length I will only bathe her once a week for awhile an eventually I plan on every 4 weeks. But being a groomer, and the fact my girl is a cream-white AND the fact I live in good ok rainy Washington state, haha. I don't know we will ever make it to every 4 weeks..lol


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm also beginning to band her top knot to also get that to grow a little faster and stronger


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Do you mean banding makes the coat grow stronger and faster??


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

every 2-3 weeks


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Bath every week for my 2 babies. Most I went was 1.5 weeks. Vet asked me do they smell? Why do you bathe them every week? Lol. I like them clean and smelling fresh. And they both sleep on the bed with me.


----------

